# Spring Beaver



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Had a fun afternoon on the rivers and creeks. Blow a water hose way in but got back up and running.









First catch of the day









2 more beaver









Last set of the night. Not much of a bank but had to set on the sign.










Night cap on the day


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Beautiful country!


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice job on the beav. That place looks quite familiar. I may have fly fished that area once.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice beavers Dave. I love those sunny spring time days on the river with snow still in the background. I caught one of the biggest browns of my life on that same bend mousing about 3 a.m. Funny part about it was we had a beaver slap the water just around that bend and about gave us all a heart attack......hopefully one of those two is the culprit. :lol:


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks Guys,

It was sure a great weekend to be on the water all weekend and catching a few beavers was fun. Plugged more sets it and time will tell what happens.


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Still setting traps and taking beaver today I was with my girls.


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

Cute Kids! Gotta love getting them out, Mine beg me to go.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Awesome pic! BTW Is that a baby carrier or did you just tuck her into the top of your waders? :lol:

I love spring beaver trapping!

John


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Dave,

I absolutely love the picture of the girls.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Good stuff Mr. Lyons


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Nice run for us. Pulling all the traps Sat. before the big rain plus. The seasons are changing SPRING has finally arrived up here in the North.


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice catch! Nice to spend time with the young ones. I remember those days. Mine are grown and off to college, work, and chasing girls. No time for their dad now days.

Tom


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

My 4yr old does everything with her daddy. I love it I hope her little sister is the same way.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Great check, Dave! Congrats on your otter!

John


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Season is over for us anyway. Learned a few new things. Learn alot about some areas for next season. Great times with some Great friends.

Textbook spring beaver trapping set. But something looks out of place.










Great location and the catch.









One more that made the pictures today, others were caught but the camera was in the truck.









Here is to cap a GREAT season. Till next year these water will rest at least from us trappers. Trout Season starts soon.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Drop dead beautiful mink water Dave!


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Seldom,

Yes it is and when the snow was on the mink sign was unreal. There will be a mink line incorporated through this country next season. Already will be buying another 5 doz. traps to get it started.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Dave Lyons said:


> Seldom,
> 
> Yes it is and when the snow was on the mink sign was unreal. There will be a mink line incorporated through this country next season. Already will be buying another 5 doz. traps to get it started.


That's not only interesting but logical(more mink traps) Dave with that type of habitat that you're adjusting to the resource. That's exactly what I'm doing but in reverse, I've gradually precipitated away from mink and more into coyote.


----------



## Tom Zoet (Jan 5, 2011)

This was my First year in 25 years that I had done any Trapping.I began the season Trapping Rats,a suggestion made from a Buddy in GR.Dave and I had a few Beers one night in November and he said he would like to get the 2 of us into Otter Trapping.What an amazing experience.The 3 of us ended the Winter/Spring Season w/ 24 Beavers & 5 Otters.I have gained GREAT RESPECT for fellow Trappers.I want to thank Dave & Ed Rogers for my newest ADDICTION !!! I thought for many years that Fishing was my Priority but this was unbelieveable,Thanks again to both of them.Tom Zoet


----------

